# Suburbon tire pressure



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

My Cherokee is getting long in the tooth so today I picked up a Suburbon 1500. The thing is HUGE and must weigh several TONS. With the Cherokee or any other 4wd I've ever had tire pressure was not much of an issue. I could run 20-25 lbs on and off the road with out issues. This thing though I suspect is different. What do others run for TP on these?

Bill


----------



## jefft (May 30, 2006)

I have been running a surburban on the beach for the last several years. I drop pressure down to 25-20 psi and it does fine there. I Normally drive under fifty when driving home from carolina beach. Don't ever bury it or you will have problems.
Jeff


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Burying it...*

Bill,

You better not bury that thing. We don't have anything big enough to pull her out. We would just have to dig a bigger hole and cover her up.

I run 25#'s in a Yukon XL. Works fine in most cases. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Bill,
> 
> You better not bury that thing. We don't have anything big enough to pull her out. We would just have to dig a bigger hole and cover her up.
> 
> ...


You got that right. It's about 1/2 the size of my motorhome, and that's BIG. I suspect I'll be extra careful until I get the hang of driving a tank on the beach.  Actually I did have a 3/4 ton Jeep with a cabover camper on it one time. It worked pretty well, but it has been a long time.

See you Friday PM. The weather forecast so far is not so bad, maybe it will stay that way for Mulletfest.

Bill


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*if shes working hard gettin out there*



bstarling said:


> My Cherokee is getting long in the tooth so today I picked up a Suburbon 1500. The thing is HUGE and must weigh several TONS. With the Cherokee or any other 4wd I've ever had tire pressure was not much of an issue. I could run 20-25 lbs on and off the road with out issues. This thing though I suspect is different. What do others run for TP on these?
> 
> Bill


go ahead and let out somemore air till you find the sweet spot to keep your engine from overheatin


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm on my third Surburbon, wouldn't have anything else. The tire pressure depends on the type of sand (with the large grained orange looking sand,such as what you find just south of Avon you will need all your skill), the width of the rims (8" or wider is good) and size of tire. You will have much better luck with 4 plies instead of 6 plies. I like a smooth and quiet running tread with plenty of flexibility. Low air pressure will lesson the strain on your engine and drive line but you must drive slow when you are on pavement. On really bad stuff you can go down to about 10 psi and always try not to spin your wheels.


----------

